# Spray Knockdown Problem.



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

MeatBallDryWall said:


> A-Men
> 
> 
> A_MEN!! I also love it when it's slick walls/ceilings & they dont 1- dust off the rock. 2 dont backroll, spray EVERYTHING, period. I just hung/finished a 285Brd house, 9ft ALL slick & this idiot (homeowner)sprayed it all. No dusting, no backroll, & he didnt use any ****ing primer. Yes he put str8 semi-gloss onto the Ceilings & the walls after I told him not to. All I can say is WOW. I could count every nail,joint,corner,etc in the house. He said it looks good! I said, yes it does, pay me & he did. :thumbup: Back to the point, *it actually takes some skill & paint to have a good looking drywall job & it starts with the damn hanging & ends with the painter.* GOOD LUCK!


I agree, but I think it starts with the framing, if the framing is done like sheet, it makes it hard for the rock hanger and they typically want to bang the job out quickly since they are usually peice workers.

I have seen drywall work that was marginal that could have turned out good had it been properly prepped and painted.

It is hard to understand why people want to use semi gloss in a house, I can see it in a bathroom, and maybe a kitchen, but I prefer satin or eggshell, can't stand semi gloss walls, but I do like high gloss white on the trim work.


----------



## igorson (Apr 28, 2011)

Drivetech said:


> I have a problem on a big vaulted ceiling that we sprayed and knocked down. White primer behind it 2 coats, everything looked great until the walls got painted a week later. Dark color on the walls and the front windows let in a lot of light. I can now see every butt joint on the whole Vault. Not in the rooms where there is just the standard flat ceiling but the Vault looks really bad. What would anyone suggest to solve this problem? Paint it with flat colored primer? 25 years never seen this before spraying ceilings.


I would try to spray ceiling with white paint to make it nicer.

http://1drywall.com


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

We had the same problem, and what it is...is the light from the flooring that is sending so much light to the roof...we ended up scrapping off the textrue, and priming...the painters put a flat white paint on top of the textrure.
This is not our fault as a drywaller...it simply is the light from the flooring...the way you can test this is look at it when there is less light in the room...if you can see the lines still..its your fault, and if no then there is nothing you can do...besides re do and paint flat white. 
I fail to think that the filling of all the joints, and but joints throughout the area was done under the standards of the rest of the home....and if there was a joint missed, generally you will not see the rest of the joints...it is the massive amount of light that is coming into the area... PM me if you want more info. or email me at [email protected]

Jay


----------

